# Anything that helps



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

Im getting scared at this point.I see a therapist and a psychiatrist whom both say I'm fine but at this point idk that I am.

I always feel like I'm not here physically. It's like I'm somewhere else and when I look around I get scared at realizing where I'm at because I feel so distant from my reality.

I feel completely detached from my body as if it will just act on its own.At times I feel as if I'll just dissapear.Ive read things where people have become so into dpdr that they wander to new places and don't remember anything.I literally remember everything but I'm scared I'll become one of those people.when I do start to come back into reality I get more scared especially when I'm alone I feel like I'm just to into reality.I know where I'm at but mentally I feel somewhere what and far away like I'm not in my body.i use to be happy and do things and now I'm stuck in fear. I hate being done because I get scared that I'll leave like those people I've read about.

I've read some stories that say it's not dangerous at all then I've read other stories that people just leave their homes.

I don't know what to do I'm terrified.
What can I do???


----------



## LizFerret (Mar 3, 2020)

I don't think you're "ok" and suggest to look for another doctor if you can. What you experience is not normal and, as someone who experienced similar state, can suggest not to wait on this condition to go away on it's own.
Meds help, but it takes time and trying different meds until you can find what works for you.
Unfortunately, there are not many doctors who know about the DsDr. You have to find the strength to get a better doctor or make the doc you have now to take you seriously.
It will dissipate with the proper meds and time. Long time. But it will get better.


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

Thank you I've actually gotten allot better I did so seeing the doctor I had and have actually pushed through some on my own.

Everyday had been it's own trial and I push through I've actually gotten myself back into driving and going off with friends if course I have my moments but I'm making it.

Still not allot of emotion but I've come a long way in sorry amount of time.

I work out now on a daily I go outside everyday multiple times a day I make myself go to the store or atleast somewhere even if it's a hard day. I have a way better diet and slowly but surely I'm getting back to myself it's taking time and I'm sure I have way more to go but I'm doing it.

I look at it like a learning experience a time to learn myself and what's best for me.


----------



## Kartik (Apr 2, 2020)

Have you ever tried doing some grounding exercises? I have recently written in this forum. Please give it a try. I am sure it will definitely help you.

https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/99156-cure-for-dpdr-a-longtime-meditators-advice/


----------



## LizFerret (Mar 3, 2020)

Kartik said:


> Have you ever tried doing some grounding exercises? I have recently written in this forum. Please give it a try. I am sure it will definitely help you.
> 
> https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/99156-cure-for-dpdr-a-longtime-meditators-advice/


----------



## LizFerret (Mar 3, 2020)

Thx I will


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I once found myself in the basement of my home, staring at the wall. I had no idea how I had gotten there, or what I intended to do there. I had been there for some time. There were times when I was driving, that my vehicle would turn towards my place of employment.

I wasn't working that day. That's not where I had intended to go. I would lose my focus and habit would take over. I wasn't always fully aware of what I was doing. My mind was so preoccupied that I was frequently on "auto-pilot". I day dreamed a lot. My daughter once

asked me "daddy, where do you go when you do that?". I was staring off into space. Turns out I was suffering from an epileptic syndrome. My stares were absence seizures, a form of focal temporal lobe seizures. When I learned of my syndrome, it explained

everything I had ever experienced. I had severe weather in my brain. Bad electrical storms. I learned all this stuff through my own research. When I got the appropriate neurological tests, the doctors had to agree with my self diagnosis. Knowing what it was I was

dealing with made all the difference for me. Reduced fear and anxiety reduced my symptoms and made life more manageable.


----------

